# Java-Anwendung beenden



## chriss_2oo4 (19. Jun 2008)

Hi, 

ich habe ein Problem meine Anwendung zu beenden:

Die Methode initApp() erzeugt die nötigen Instanzen und überprüft, ob die dazu nötigen Dateien vorhanden sind. Tritt dabei ein Fehler auf, soll die Anwendung geschlossen werden

Auschnitt aus dem Konstruktor -> Nach der If-Abfrage kommt nichts mehr.


```
boolean bError = initApp();
initGUI();
		
if(bError)
  closeApp();
```

Die Methode closeApp() beinhaltet lediglich:


```
this.dispose();
this.setVislble(false);
```

Wenn ein Fehler auftritt sollte doch nun die Anwendung beendet werden, leider wird sie - aus einem  mir nicht verständlichen Grund - trotzdem angezeit.

Wenn ich debugge, wird nach dem dispose() das debugging beendet, worin liegt der Fehler, bzw. wie kann man eine Anwendung noch beenden?

lg Chriss


----------



## Der Müde Joe (19. Jun 2008)

System.exit(0);


----------



## chriss_2oo4 (19. Jun 2008)

Hat geklappt, vielen Dank.

Wenn man java und c# programmiert, kommt man leicht durcheinander -> hab Application.Exit() gesucht


lg Chriss


----------



## tuxedo (20. Jun 2008)

Wenn eine Anwendung sauber programmiert ist braucht man ein System.exit() eigentlich nicht. Weiß nicht was du noch so alles in deiner Anwendung hast. Aber meine Swing und SWT Anwendungen, sowie Consolenanwendungen mit Netzwerk und Datenbankanbindung terminieren auch ohne ein System.exit() (und meine SIMON Lib tut's demnächst auch...).

Tippe also auf einen (kleinen) Denkfehler im Code.

- Alex


----------

